# Camshaft Upgrades for a 2017 Hatch (1.4L Turbo)



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't think you're going to have much luck. Unfortunately with these engines there doesn't seem to be a lot, if any, options for internal upgrades.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The vast majority of the mechanical performance parts made for the Cruze are for the Gen 1 vehicles.


----------

